# co-sleeping accessories, how not to use a blanket



## babyjiva

OH and i are considering buying a snuggle nest or a bed rail or something. do we need something like this to keep her safe? or do you just put her on your blanket.

how do you stay under the blanket without the baby accidentally getting in the blanket?

do you have a plastic sheet on your bed?


thanks... so lost!


----------



## bky

We have a bed rail mainly as a snugglenest would take up more bed room than we have, and it will have other uses later on. Below the waist I tuck my blanket under my legs, baby is in a sleeping bag, and I wear a warm top as tucking the blanket over my shoulder and through my arm doesn't always work for me. I don't personally like putting my baby on top of the blankets, but that's preference I think. I didn't bother with nursing top nightwear. I just pull my shirt up. We have a washable non waterproof mattress pad (and a smaller waterproof one, like for toddlers that might wet, though don't really use that one as we aren't that leaky. I bought it in case of waters breaking in bed).


----------



## babyjiva

thank you. sometimes just hearing one person confirm what i was thinking helps me to know i have a grasp... i'm so scared of that first night!


----------



## gina8177

Most diaper places will sell wipes (https://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=110) or you can also make your own or use washcloths :)


----------



## lynnikins

with co-sleeping EJ is in a sleeping bag and 2 layers of clothes then has his own blanket ( full cot size ) which is tucked under the mattress on the far side of him ( our bed is against the wall on that side and the gap stuffed )and then i lay on the other side of it, the duvet/quilt goes over me and all the way around so im laying on the edge of it lol as EJ doesnt feed in the night so i dont need access to boobs till morning lol, but when we were co-sleeping with night feeding then it was bit warmer and i just wore a loose t-shirt to bed that i could move out of the way and kept the covers below my waist


----------



## babyjiva

sounds like everyone has their own little tricks to keep LO safe. what's this sleeping bag? I haven't heard the term in the U.S>


----------



## lynnikins

https://cgi.ebay.com/GROBAG-Brand-N...31483?pt=AU_Baby_Clothing&hash=item3a5edccb7b

^^ this is a baby sleeping bag or Grobag


----------



## babyjiva

oh i've seen these. i'm not sure what we call them here. thank you so much. this is the perfect solution for making sure LO is safe and cozy!


----------



## lynnikins

i couldnt live without my sleeping bags lol so much easier to keep them covered in winter lol i just wish they made them for 2yrs+ lol


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Am I the only one who puts my baby under the duvet? eeeee!! Don't judge me!!! 
:)
He sleeps flat on the bed between my husband and I. All three of us are under the duvet. In the first three or four weeks he slept propped up against his dad though in a sleeping bag.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Bumbled Bee said:


> Am I the only one who puts my baby under the duvet? eeeee!! Don't judge me!!!
> :)
> He sleeps flat on the bed between my husband and I. All three of us are under the duvet. In the first three or four weeks he slept propped up against his dad though in a sleeping bag.

 
Lucas gets under the duvet too most of the time, we both seem to sleep better that way!


----------



## Butterfly2005

We do duvet too :blush: They are always higher up on the bed than us so the duvet doesnt come up that high on them though


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I co sleep
And we do the duvet thing too
Lyrik sleeps in the elbow of my arm.
As its only Lyrik and I in bed I dont have to worry about a men rolling over her lol.
I think everyone has there own way of co sleeping!


----------



## misspeach24

I plan to use a snugglenest, they look so cozy, can wait to order one! I will use a sleeping bag, and since she will be born in the cold winter, I was hoping a could tuck a blankie around the snugglenest. Cant wait to co-sleep! So glad others do it too!


----------



## Lynz16

misspeach24 said:


> I plan to use a snugglenest, they look so cozy, can wait to order one! I will use a sleeping bag, and since she will be born in the cold winter, I was hoping a could tuck a blankie around the snugglenest. Cant wait to co-sleep! So glad others do it too!

You might struggle to get one now, mothercare has just stopped selling them due to some recall in the US as 12 babies have died using that kind, and a few other types of sleep positioner.

We use the duvet too, we have the cotbed (that he never uses lol) pushed against my side of the bed and my big maternity body pillow stuffed in the gap, I sleep on the other side of dyl a bit lower than him, his head is just above mine and only tuck the duvet up to my underarms, we always have the heating on (since we're in scotland we need it! lol) so if I feel its cold I just put a long sleeved pj top on dyl to keep his top half warmer, he does have a sleeping bag as well which we'll use in winter but with having the duvet on him it's not really cold enough yet. 
As for the feeding, I just pull my top up (or down if its a vest) and I use a disposable changing pad under my side of the sheet as the are waterproof on the bottom side so if we have any leaks it doesn't ruin the mattress.

I think we've co-slept every night since dyl was born for at least a bit, even the night we were in the hospital the midwife woke me up because we had fell asleep together :) means that we both have a really good full nights sleep!


----------



## gills8752

I'm a duvet girl too - it only goes up to my lo waist and her head is at the top of the bed and my legs bent underneath her so she cant wiggle down.

I used a snuggle nest in the early days though so i didnt squash her lol


----------



## JASMAK

My baby sleeps on one of those bed things they put under your bum at the hospital. Just in case she spits up or leaks out of her diaper. I also kind of roll her in a receiveing blanket and keep one end out so I can pull her this way or that. Once in awhile, I will tuck her under the duvet, but she is still quite young, so I don't prefer to. As she gets older I will as this is how I coslept with my other two. I have a softrail, but haven't put it up yet as I had a section and getting in and out of bed was hard enough as it was. lol


----------



## misspeach24

Lynz16 said:


> misspeach24 said:
> 
> 
> I plan to use a snugglenest, they look so cozy, can wait to order one! I will use a sleeping bag, and since she will be born in the cold winter, I was hoping a could tuck a blankie around the snugglenest. Cant wait to co-sleep! So glad others do it too!
> 
> You might struggle to get one now, mothercare has just stopped selling them due to some recall in the US as 12 babies have died using that kind, and a few other types of sleep positioner.
> 
> We use the duvet too, we have the cotbed (that he never uses lol) pushed against my side of the bed and my big maternity body pillow stuffed in the gap, I sleep on the other side of dyl a bit lower than him, his head is just above mine and only tuck the duvet up to my underarms, we always have the heating on (since we're in scotland we need it! lol) so if I feel its cold I just put a long sleeved pj top on dyl to keep his top half warmer, he does have a sleeping bag as well which we'll use in winter but with having the duvet on him it's not really cold enough yet.
> As for the feeding, I just pull my top up (or down if its a vest) and I use a disposable changing pad under my side of the sheet as the are waterproof on the bottom side so if we have any leaks it doesn't ruin the mattress.
> 
> I think we've co-slept every night since dyl was born for at least a bit, even the night we were in the hospital the midwife woke me up because we had fell asleep together :) means that we both have a really good full nights sleep!Click to expand...



I got the snugglenest, but kept the sleep positions out..but she never went in it, I didnt persivear..so she sleeps in the bed, on my side, with a growbag on and bottom half under my duvet. we all find our own ways. we bought a cot now...but its going to be a gradual process...i predict she will only sleep in it all night when she is sleeping through the night...right now waking up a few times for a little suckle. good idea about the changing pad as she does dribble.


----------



## wantababybump

When Madison slept in our bed (when she was really small) for the most part she was most comfortable on our chest or in the crease of our elbows...we always put our blanket over her but it would only go to below her chest so there was no risk of it going up into her face. Now she sleeps in her own crib but if we do happen to bring her to bed with us in the early am she sleeps on our mattress with the blanket below her chest but it's not very often :) Do whatever makes you feel comfortable! xx


----------

